

Support 0 AD - Open source real-time strategy game - 300bps
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/support-0-a-d-an-open-source-strategy-game

======
DanielRibeiro
Previous discussion (it got 532 points just a month ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6339917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6339917)

GitHub mirror of the source:
[https://github.com/0ad/0ad](https://github.com/0ad/0ad)

~~~
300bps
The thing I'm having a hard time understanding is with so many fans of Age of
Empires out there and so much seeming visibility why people don't seem to be
donating?

I've downloaded the Alpha version of the game and when I compare it to some
successful IndieGoGo campaigns
([http://blog.indiegogo.com/2012/12/top12.html](http://blog.indiegogo.com/2012/12/top12.html))
it just makes me wonder if these guys seem to have a great concept and great
game but they're just terrible at publicity?

------
uladzislau
It's good that they use flexible funding and will get their funds regardless
if the goal is reached or not. Very ambitious goal indeed.

~~~
nonchalance
For me at least, flex funding is a big warning sign. If the target goal is not
met, it's not clear how the funds will be used (AFAICT there's no restriction)
-- it could just line the founders' pockets with no progress on the project

~~~
bryanlarsen
It's open source software with clear funding goals. ($40K gives us 2 guys for
6 months, $60K gives us 2 guys for 9 months etc.) Each dollar donated gives us
more developer time, and I'm confident they'll linearly interpolate. The game
is playable now, so there's no risk of non-delivery, but by donating you can
make it better.

------
mladenkovacevic
I downloaded this after seeing it on HN last time and played for a good 2
hours (something I haven't done in years).. then it crashed on me and I
realized I'd been playing for 2 hours when I really should've been doing more
productive things. I'll chip in so as not to get reminded of real work next
time and I can just keep playing.

------
300bps
There are only 10 days left in the IndieGogo campaign. For anyone that loved
to play Age of Empires, this seems a worthy successor and there is a
substantial portion of the game built already.

